# Browning gold hunter 12ga 3"



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Been a great shotgun mossy oak shadow grass camo good condition bought a new maxus and have too many shotguns. 550 with drake floating gun case.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Will u consider any trades? TXT me at 801-391-4282 if interested. I have some great DU sculptures, and carved decoys etc.


----------

